# MC1 Wastegate spring and parts?



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

hey guys im just curious if any of you know where i can get parts for the wastegate that came on audi 5000s and 200s with the 10v motor?also how can i get the wastegate to hold more boost?can i get a stiffer spring somewhere or will any wastegate spring work i need a psring or soem way to adjust it to about 17-21 psi.


----------



## luker69 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: MC1 Wastegate spring and parts? (Racer16)*

http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/
or check the Audiworld.com forums for your model.


----------

